# Fusiable link?



## DIE HARD NISSAN (Dec 28, 2004)

Taking out the alternator on my 93 V6 4X4 without disconnecting the battery lead to what I believe is a shot in my electrical system. While trying to get the ratchet wrench on the nut I touched the exhaust manifold and got a spark show for a couple second. Went to start up it to see the extent of the damage and the only thing that lights up on the dash is the back lit area of the dash clock. I'm thinking fusible link hopefully?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

That would be a good place to start.

I think there are 3 fusible links in the pack, and all 3 can be bought at the dealership for under $25.

Also check the fuses in the fusebox.


----------



## DIE HARD NISSAN (Dec 28, 2004)

I did check the fuse panel, doesn't look like any blown fuses there. I think I know where the fusible link is on the positive cable. Not sure where the others are, although I thought I saw what looked like one on the negative cable?


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

DIE HARD NISSAN said:


> I did check the fuse panel, doesn't look like any blown fuses there. I think I know where the fusible link is on the positive cable. Not sure where the others are, although I thought I saw what looked like one on the negative cable?


If you look at this (really big) pic:

http://i.imgur.com/kmMKGn2.jpg

You'll see there are 3 wires on the POSITIVE (+) Terminal: Black, Green, and Red. Each is a fusible link, and each is sold separately.

Personally, I think they should all be sold together. That'd make them cheaper.


----------



## DIE HARD NISSAN (Dec 28, 2004)

You are the man. (I'll check my '95 that I keep for parts to see if I can get one from there)


----------



## DIE HARD NISSAN (Dec 28, 2004)

Back up and running


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

DIE HARD NISSAN said:


> Back up and running


Awesome!
:cheers:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Fusible links are all at the positive battery cable end. They are never installed on the ground side cable. 

Per my ol' Nissan parts catalog, these are the fusible link part numbers for the 1993 Harbody trucks:

3-wire on harness: 24022-84M60
V6 brown wire: 24021-V5003
black & green from 01/92: 24022-01G00


----------

